# A Facebook Update In Real Life



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 14, 2013)

So true!  I am waiting for the backlash against Google and Facebook to begin but it seems I might be waiting a while .


----------



## granfire (Sep 14, 2013)

they forgot how everything you ever liked is starting to spam your page up....


----------

